

Open Social: screencast and screenshots - eposts
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/10/open-social-scr.html

======
shayan
Here is more screenshots (from TechCrunch), examples include some other sites
than Ning. [http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/31/google-opensocial-
image...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/31/google-opensocial-image-
gallery/)

It is very interesting to see all these. It gives me the feeling of build
once, play anywhere is coming true. Which should be great news for any
developer out there that is seeking to promote their products virally and find
new users for them

